# I'm thinking Rib Eye, Sockeye Salmon, Split Breast and...



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm thinking Rib Eye, Sockeye Salmon, Split Breast and...

I don't know.
The rain for 4 days ticked me off so I am Grilling no matter what. The skys are getting lighter so I popped over to Costco and got some nice Rib Eyes a small Sockeye Salmon Filet and some individual packed Split Breast Chicken.

Gonna get some DRY Rancher I still have around and fire up the Weed Torch. Salmon is in a Teriaki Merinade, Snakes I'll hit with simple Pepper, Salt and Granulated Garlic and Chicken Breast I will hit with my Yardbird Rub.

Sides...? Let me look in Cubbard. Maybe some MacCheese or some Red Beans and Rice Fresh out the Box.

I can only shoot 30 seconds of video at a time only so look for a couple of short clips. What the heck.

Ready?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Fire the coals Video.
http://www.viddler.com/explore/MikeHedrick/videos/5/

Look how fast I drop the striker. lol I burnt arm hair.
lol
ok, 1 pop limit to F' with Weed Torch

Meat on vid next


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow your weed torch is freak grande!!! I bet it guzzles...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

http://www.viddler.com/MikeHedrick/videos/8/

http://www.viddler.com/MikeHedrick/videos/6/

http://www.viddler.com/MikeHedrick/videos/7/

I got hungry and ate the last shots.
lol
Not too bad for the first shots


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Just trying man.
30 seconds is some short time. Ask my wife and she'll tell you the only thing I can do under 30 seconds is have sex.   


lol
Hey, she's HOT!

lol


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 22, 2007)

I like the way she says 10!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Did ya see me shake my head?
lol
She's pretty she don't have to be a TV producer.
lol

I filmed the last 2 on my own. hahahaha


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 23, 2007)

Good job Mike Now you a bigger Memory card, Your dog was wacthen you light the grill He walked off when you burned youself


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Good job Mike Now you a bigger Memory card, Your dog was wacthen you light the grill He walked off when you burned youself



I hand my hand too far choked up on the flint striker. Burned lots of arm hair but I keep on rolling. Yea the Dog don't like that thing much.

They only make a 128 meg card in that style so do need a camera but spent my camera money today in traffic court for dead inspection. Grrrr. I wasn't paying attention Boy.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 23, 2007)

Mike writes Grrrr. I wasn't paying attention Boy.

JB says
You get a Double ****** Boy for that :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Just trying man.
> 30 seconds is some short time. Ask my wife and she'll tell you the only thing I can do under 30 seconds is have sex.
> 
> 
> ...



YEP!

Good job on the video Mike.


----------

